# Buying Aquariums Online + Canada!!!



## aspinn (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi guys happy belated Xmas/Newyears... hope yours was just as great as mine!!! Im really not sure if this is in the right spot or not so if its not then mods please move me! (and sorry)

Well for the last little bit i have been getting interested.... well thats a lie... obessesed :hi: with fishkeeping (i have fallen in love with gold nugget plec and the angel fish).... but anyways i am trying (after doing after over a week of research, to get a tank so i may start cycling... my problem is my LFS is horrible :wallbash: all they have are tanks w/o stands _(and i am horrible when it comes to woodworks so i cant make my own)_ and due to our location i dont have any choice but to shop online (o joy!) before i do i have a few questions....

Hiyas!!! Im starting off with my first aquirums.... but....

Right now i am looking at buying an aquarium, sadly our LFS does not really stock aquariums and the ones they do have dont come with stands (which i was hoping to get an aquarium with stand/lid)

Before i buy any or get into this i have a few questions i was woundering if you might be able to ask

Please note i live in Canada BC: So sadly i notice all the sites i have been given are located in the UK or they dont ship to canada.

My questions are:
*1.* Can anyone recommend a releable site to buy an aquarium that does ship to Canada (i live in the northern half of BC)
*2. *Can anyone recomend a good brand name to look for when buying an aquarium.
*3.* Does anyone know a good site that sells supplies IE canister filters, refils everything else (that once again is reliable and ships to canada)
*4.* Can anyone recommend a reliable caninster filter (its gunna be for a 40-50gallon)
-----
*5. *Lastly (and this is the most important when it comes to realibity) does anyone know a site/store who has a good supply of healthy fish and that is able to ship to Canada.... Northern BC.... safly (i dont want the fish to die)



Well thank you so much! Trying to find a decent site that ships to Canada....so i can get my monys worth.......

So if anyone has any tips or does kniow of a site please let me know! Because as much as id like to be able to buy from my lfs the stufff he has wouldnt be worth the money and everything is overpriced (the fish themselves look ok thankfully) 

Thank you so much!!! and hiyas lol


----------



## Unrulyevil (Jan 10, 2007)

Hello. If you go here http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/shop.cfm?c=3578 

you should find everything that you are looking for. I think they do ship to Canada as they are located in US.


----------



## dodgeboy (Dec 10, 2007)

i just recieved a rena xp3 from petsolutions.com today. im in saskatchewan had to pay gst and pst price was decent shipping seemed fair also check out bigalsonline.com haven't ordered but friend has. so will ship to canada good luck.


----------

